# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  7mm projectiles

## superdiver

Hey team does anyone have any 150gr nosler BTs/140-162 soft points? Looking at some loads to try that might be more suitable up close in the bush than a 162eldm. Cheers

----------


## GWH

Ive used 150gr Sierra gamekings as a shorter range load in my 7mm SAUM. They shoot and kill well.

----------


## Shearer

What cartridge are you using? 130 Barnes or similar might be the go?

----------


## chainsaw

145 Speer hotcor, 154 interlocks, or 150 gn Partitions  :Thumbsup:

----------


## superdiver

284. Looking for an all rounder as have ELDMs as my specific LR pill. Also thought about 154 interlocks. What does everyone have to sell?

----------


## GWH

Seriously mate,  you can't go wrong with the 150 SGK  or 150 NBT. I've shot deer from 15 yards with both right out to 750 with the 150 nbt from a 22" 284. Either bullet will work mint.

In my 17" 284 bushpig I just use the 162 Amax for e everything near or far. At only 2700 fps at the muzzle it's not too fast close up,  and still sacks em several hundred yards out.

----------


## Pop Shot

Like @GWH - I solely use the Amax now, but I had a really great run using the 140gr BT. Never tried the 150gr version.

----------


## chainsaw

Gunworks selling the 145 HC on TradeMe for $57/100.

----------


## Tussock

> Seriously mate,  you can't go wrong with the 150 SGK  or 150 NBT. I've shot deer from 15 yards with both right out to 750 with the 150 nbt from a 22" 284. Either bullet will work mint.
> 
> In my 17" 284 bushpig I just use the 162 Amax for e everything near or far. At only 2700 fps at the muzzle it's not too fast close up,  and still sacks em several hundred yards out.


Your 17" 284 impresses me. You could shoot a hell of a long way with a 162 Amax at 2700. Pretty cool for such a short rifle.

----------


## muka88

What powder you using?

----------


## trooper90

Pm me superdiver I have some 140 nosler  Bt. And a couple of Barnes Ttxs yours free don't have a 284 cal now only a 7mm 270wsm

----------


## trooper90

As above pm me @superdiver or they are gone

----------


## superdiver

Sorry about the delay bro. Nosler BTs have too blunt an ogive for my throat and want nothing to do with Barnes incase they shoot well haha. @GWH would surely be happy to take those NBTs off your hands though

----------


## trooper90

All good will pm @GWH

----------


## trooper90

Z@GWH has some not required will put up on free post

----------

